# First time out of the cage



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

OK so its been a few days now since ive been taking my tiel out of the cage. I have noticed that he shakes his feathers alot when he is out of the cage. I see a lot of dust when he does this. I know that it will happen im just saying he does this a lot when he comes out. 

So he is not used to walking or sitting anywhere else other then the perch he is used to. Today i tried to sett him down on the carpet and got startled and flew a few feet and landed. I perched him up while i was crouched and he climbed up my shirt and began to peck at my chin LOL it was soo cute. He then climbed up to my shoulder for the first time. It was nice to have him sitting on my shoulder. I then perched him and noticed he was scared. And had his mouth open. I have also seen this happen last few times as well. Does anyone know what that means?? Is he just stressed? I dont want to bring him out if he gets stressed then in return he might get sick. 

Some suggestions please. Also is time for molting??


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

As its his first day out he doesn't know what to expect which is why he is being so cautious , you can give him regular misting/baths to keep the dust down


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

yes since its cold here and the house stays at 70-72 i havent gave him a shower in a while


----------



## rainfeather (Jan 26, 2012)

That is a low temperature. You can give baths during the winter but make sure he's by no drafts and has a place nice and warm to dry off. Or, if he'll allow it, you can wrap him up in a towel and rub him off gently. My bird likes that because I also scritch her cheeks while doing it. If you don't provide a warmer place for him to completely dry off, he could catch a cold so be careful!


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

^^^ that is exactly why i have given him a bath. Just waiting for the warmer weather


----------



## smays810 (Dec 27, 2011)

I give my bird a bath once a week. I keep he in the bathroom with the hot water running so it keps the bathroom nice and warm and then we stay in there for a little while and then when we come out of the bathroom I keep her close to me so she is by my body heat. Then last week when I gave her a bath I put her under my blanket and just rubbed her head so she would be comfortable and she really enjoyed that and she stayed warm. It is possible to give birds a bath in the winter time you just need to be carefull while they are drying off.


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

Well in the morning we get sun light coming in from the front door i can just put the cage partially in the sun light so he can dry off


----------



## emjb53 (Jan 9, 2012)

The first time I gave my tiel a bath (this winter) I didn't know how to dry him off. I was gonna try to towel dry him, but then I was like, "that ain't gonna happen" We have a wood stove that's closed off & has a gate around it, I sat w/ him in the middle of living room close enough to feel the warmth from the fire. He sat on my shoulder & preened himself, he was dry in less than 20 minutes.


----------



## Raheel (Aug 22, 2011)

aww thats nice, I think you should keep him away from fire. I heard its bas for them. 

But tomorrow im going to try to set a plate of water in the door way where the sun comes in from and let him walk over to test it out


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

smays810 said:


> I give my bird a bath once a week. I keep he in the bathroom with the hot water running so it keps the bathroom nice and warm and then we stay in there for a little while and then when we come out of the bathroom I keep her close to me so she is by my body heat. Then last week when I gave her a bath I put her under my blanket and just rubbed her head so she would be comfortable and she really enjoyed that and she stayed warm. It is possible to give birds a bath in the winter time you just need to be carefull while they are drying off.


I do the bathroom thing too. It works really well.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

emjb53 said:


> The first time I gave my tiel a bath (this winter) I didn't know how to dry him off. I was gonna try to towel dry him, but then I was like, "that ain't gonna happen" We have a wood stove that's closed off & has a gate around it, I sat w/ him in the middle of living room close enough to feel the warmth from the fire. He sat on my shoulder & preened himself, he was dry in less than 20 minutes.


I know this is off topic sorry but your tiel is a female(The one in your siggy).


Back to the subject.
My Tiel likes to bath in her water dish.Perhaps yours will try that?


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

CockatielFace said:


> I know this is off topic sorry but your tiel is a female(The one in your siggy).
> 
> 
> Back to the subject.
> My Tiel likes to bath in her water dish.Perhaps yours will try that?


emjb53's tiel is young (5/6 months old). he has yet to molt in his yellow face and he is exhibiting all male behaviors so it's fairly certain that it is indeed a he.


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

meaggiedear said:


> emjb53's tiel is young (5/6 months old). he has yet to molt in his yellow face and he is exhibiting all male behaviors so it's fairly certain that it is indeed a he.


I see lol having a dum blonde moment(Im not making fun of blondes just myself):rofl:!


----------

